# Hands up if one of the C-waves rolled you...



## CJB85

So I tested positive for Covid yesterday and was wondering how many more forumites ran into the same unfortunate news. If you are up for it, comment below if you caught it since the pandemic started and what your experience was (or is)?

So far I have had splitting headaches, a DEEP cough, sore throat, a nose that will make Usain Bolt and Bruce Fordyce doubt their own running credentials, muted taste and smell (not gone yet, thank goodness) and all over muscle sensitivity...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mzr

CJB85 said:


> So I tested positive for Covid yesterday and was wondering how many more forumites ran into the same unfortunate news. If you are up for it, comment below if you caught it since the pandemic started and what your experience was (or is)?
> 
> So far I have had splitting headaches, a DEEP cough, sore throat, a nose that will make Usain Bolt and Bruce Fordyce doubt their own running credentials, muted taste and smell (not gone yet, thank goodness) and all over muscle sensitivity...


Geez man wish you a speedy recovery

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Get well soon @CJB85!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis

CJB85 said:


> So I tested positive for Covid yesterday and was wondering how many more forumites ran into the same unfortunate news. If you are up for it, comment below if you caught it since the pandemic started and what your experience was (or is)?
> 
> So far I have had splitting headaches, a DEEP cough, sore throat, a nose that will make Usain Bolt and Bruce Fordyce doubt their own running credentials, muted taste and smell (not gone yet, thank goodness) and all over muscle sensitivity...


All the best, hope your recovery is speedy and you don't develop worse symptoms mate, sure you will be 100% in no time!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

CJB85 said:


> So I tested positive for Covid yesterday and was wondering how many more forumites ran into the same unfortunate news. If you are up for it, comment below if you caught it since the pandemic started and what your experience was (or is)?
> 
> So far I have had splitting headaches, a DEEP cough, sore throat, a nose that will make Usain Bolt and Bruce Fordyce doubt their own running credentials, muted taste and smell (not gone yet, thank goodness) and all over muscle sensitivity...



Hope you have a speedy recovery @CJB85 and that the current symtoms are the worst of your experience. 
My son had it somewhere between wave 1 and 2, and he complained mostly about a sore throat.

We had done three bouts of isolation so far, 1 where son was positive initially, and in more recent separate instances both son & daugter were in close contact with friends or co-workers that directly tested positive or was exposed to someone else closely that tested positive.
Fortunately I've been working from home through all this, but I'd rather take the safe route and stay put, instead of wondering if I may have been the cause of someone else's loved ones passing.

Two co-workers that have caught it in the last week or so, have both had high fevers and complained about body aches. Apparently catching some sun alleviates the pains a bit. Not so great outside with the unpleasant wind we had yesterday, but if you have a nice sheltered corner somewhere, that may help.
One of the co-workers' father and mother in law also picked it up, and unfortunately his father-in-law passed away on Friday morning. He was on oxygen at home initially, but was later hospitalized, placed on a ventilator and induced coma on Thursday. His wife and daughter also had high fevers, but his son was OK. He also mentioned that his own taste and smell is totally gone.

I don't do Facebook, but my wife is on a local group for people in Centurion, and there is apparently a shortage of oxygen with many requests for either sources with stock or assistance in obtaining oxygen going out in this group.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## CJB85

Kuhlkatz said:


> Hope you have a speedy recovery @CJB85 and that the current symtoms are the worst of your experience.
> My son had it somewhere between wave 1 and 2, and he complained mostly about a sore throat.
> 
> We had done three bouts of isolation so far, 1 where son was positive initially, and in more recent separate instances both son & daugter were in close contact with friends or co-workers that directly tested positive or was exposed to someone else closely that tested positive.
> Fortunately I've been working from home through all this, but I'd rather take the safe route and stay put, instead of wondering if I may have been the cause of someone else's loved ones passing.
> 
> Two co-workers that have caught it in the last week or so, have both had high fevers and complained about body aches. Apparently catching some sun alleviates the pains a bit. Not so great outside with the unpleasant wind we had yesterday, but if you have a nice sheltered corner somewhere, that may help.
> One of the co-workers' father and mother in law also picked it up, and unfortunately his father-in-law passed away on Friday morning. He was on oxygen at home initially, but was later hospitalized, placed on a ventilator and induced coma on Thursday. His wife and daughter also had high fevers, but his son was OK. He also mentioned that his own taste and smell is totally gone.
> 
> I don't do Facebook, but my wife is on a local group for people in Centurion, and there is apparently a shortage of oxygen with many requests for either sources with stock or assistance in obtaining oxygen going out in this group.


Thanks, yes it really seems to be getting a lot closer to everyone lately.
My brother had it about a month ago (he lives alone and works from home, so he found it very easy to simply isolate). He had headaches and lost his smell and taste. He still cant taste much, but sweet and salty have returned at least.

we have two of our authors who have been in ICU for well over a month. 
My parents have lost 4 friends (two very close friends). The one gent had it hit his brain and went totally insane (they had to keep him medically sedated) and he died of a heart attack after about two weeks in ICU.
The list just goes and goes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Paul33

I’m so sorry to hear this @CJB85, it’s terrible!

my mrs and I had it over Christmas last year but “luckily” we were on leave already and just stayed home anyway. 

sense of smell and taste went completely. Nothing. It was so bizarre. We felt kak one day and ok ish the next but then things started to return to normal and our taste and smell returned. 

Like you said though it’s very close to home and it’s very scary. My uncle died 5 months ago from Covid. His best friend was in the ward with him and died the night before he did from Covid. 

I wish you speedy recovery and hope you start feeling better right away!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CJB85

Paul33 said:


> I’m so sorry to hear this @CJB85, it’s terrible!
> 
> my mrs and I had it over Christmas last year but “luckily” we were on leave already and just stayed home anyway.
> 
> sense of smell and taste went completely. Nothing. It was so bizarre. We felt kak one day and ok ish the next but then things started to return to normal and our taste and smell returned.
> 
> Like you said though it’s very close to home and it’s very scary. My uncle died 5 months ago from Covid. His best friend was in the ward with him and died the night before he did from Covid.
> 
> I wish you speedy recovery and hope you start feeling better right away!


Glad you and your wife made a good recovery!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis

CJB85 said:


> Glad you and your wife made a good recovery!


The odds are well in your favour mate especially if you don't have an underlying condition. Here in the UK we have had 150,000 deaths but to get there many many millions tested positive and most of the deaths were elderly and/or had at least one underlying condition, even needing hospitalisation is a very low percentage and again a low percentage who go into hospital actually die, there will always be tragic cases but what i am clumsily trying to say is you will be fine mate! They even reckon over a million in the UK have had it where it hasn't even been recorded because symptoms have just been like a bad head cold or flu like symptoms they have suffered many times in the past so they just stayed at home until feeling better but never even got tested!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Adephi

CJB85 said:


> So I tested positive for Covid yesterday and was wondering how many more forumites ran into the same unfortunate news. If you are up for it, comment below if you caught it since the pandemic started and what your experience was (or is)?
> 
> So far I have had splitting headaches, a DEEP cough, sore throat, a nose that will make Usain Bolt and Bruce Fordyce doubt their own running credentials, muted taste and smell (not gone yet, thank goodness) and all over muscle sensitivity...



Get better soon @CJB85 

Had a good couple of scares especially the last few weeks. But we have been very fortunate.

As for family we had lots. Uncle passed away, his wife had it. Other uncle and his family has it. My mom's cousing was in ICU, out now fortunately. My nieces both had it. And that's just the last month.

It would have been my dad's 70th yesterday. But my brother and I decided to postpone it to the summer. Rather have a lekka braai then than have something now that could end up in tears.

You are not alone. We are here if the quarantine gets too much.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

Timwis said:


> The odds are well in your favour mate especially if you don't have an underlying condition. Here in the UK we have had 150,000 deaths but to get there many many millions tested positive and most of the deaths were elderly and/or had at least one underlying condition, even needing hospitalisation is a very low percentage and again a low percentage who go into hospital actually die, there will always be tragic cases but what i am clumsily trying to say is you will be fine mate! They even reckon over a million in the UK have had it where it hasn't even been recorded because symptoms have just been like a bad head cold or flu like symptoms they have suffered many times in the past so they just stayed at home until feeling better but never even got tested!



I hear you and it makes perfect sense. But we need to look at a worse case scenario because currently our province is a worse case scenario.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Timwis

Adephi said:


> I hear you and it makes perfect sense. But we need to look at a worse case scenario because currently our province is a worse case scenario.


Don't need to tell me about worse case scenario we have very similar populations but we have 3 times more deaths, not a single person in the UK hasn't lost close friends and/or family members to covid! Stamp and coin collecting use to be popular in the UK it's now Covid variants!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

CJB85 said:


> So I tested positive for Covid yesterday and was wondering how many more forumites ran into the same unfortunate news. If you are up for it, comment below if you caught it since the pandemic started and what your experience was (or is)?
> 
> So far I have had splitting headaches, a DEEP cough, sore throat, a nose that will make Usain Bolt and Bruce Fordyce doubt their own running credentials, muted taste and smell (not gone yet, thank goodness) and all over muscle sensitivity...



So sorry to hear that @CJB85. Hang in there!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

get well soon man

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## GSM500

My 7yr old had a runny nose, we did not keep him out of school because of this, there were many of his classmates with worse symptoms still at school. After a few days a classmate of his tested positive and later that afternoon his teacher as well. Off to the doctor with the youngster for a test and he tested positive.

We were all pretty freaked out. He'd had these symptoms for a few days and only after the test did we start being very careful. Figured we'd been infected but none of us got any symptoms and tested negative. My Sons symptoms didn't get any worse and cleared up in a few days. Not sure he actually had Covid but was emotionally draining having to isolate from him being so young. 

Just glad it's all over now and we came out unscathed.

Then my Mom in hospital (non-covid related and a Covid free hospital) . All patients are screened before admission. After being in there for 5 weeks, she managed to get covid in this safe place, but seems to be dealing with it well and hasn't had much more than a lousy cough. This hospital had to start admitting covid patients on Friday. 

Stay safe peeps, it's ugly out there.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## LeislB

Look after yourself @CJB85, hoping for a quick recovery! Has your wife stayed clear?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stew

CJB85 said:


> So I tested positive for Covid yesterday and was wondering how many more forumites ran into the same unfortunate news. If you are up for it, comment below if you caught it since the pandemic started and what your experience was (or is)?
> 
> So far I have had splitting headaches, a DEEP cough, sore throat, a nose that will make Usain Bolt and Bruce Fordyce doubt their own running credentials, muted taste and smell (not gone yet, thank goodness) and all over muscle sensitivity...


Wishing you a speedy recovery.
The thing that worries me. Everyone commenting how lightly their friends and family had it and the recovery rate.
But which variant they had isn't known.
Also the people that died from it can't comment on how it felt to die from it.
Just a thought.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## CJB85

Stew said:


> Wishing you a speedy recovery.
> The thing that worries me. Everyone commenting how lightly their friends and family had it and the recovery rate.
> But which variant they had isn't known.
> Also the people that died from it can't comment on how it felt to die from it.
> Just a thought.


Well, my parents lost 4 friends and my dad’s brother is now a permanent asthmatic... I think we on this forum are just lucky to know more recovery stories than tragedies. I have a feeling that SA is in for a rough ride in the next couple of months though.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Modyrts

I tested positive on the 30th of December after sharing a wacky tobaccy with a mate who had been in contact and contracted Covid the weekend prior unknowingly.

I was entirely asymptomatic and didn't feel it at all aside from a bit of fatigue. Nobody else in my family contracted it miraculously.

Thankfully I still got to celebrate the 31st as we were having a social distancing street party where everyone brought out their braai and drinks into the streets by their driveways.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CJB85

LeislB said:


> Look after yourself @CJB85, hoping for a quick recovery! Has your wife stayed clear?


She tested negative on Friday, but she has some sniffles and a throaty -scratch thing going. I will let her test again next week. I think my 3 year old probably has it though, heavy congestion and lots of coughing... but he is running around like his usual supercharged, atomically mutated energizer bunny self.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

CJB85 said:


> She tested negative on Friday, but she has some sniffles and a throaty -scratch thing going. I will let her test again next week. I think my 3 year old probably has it though, heavy congestion and lots of coughing... but he is running around like his usual supercharged, atomically mutated energizer bunny self.


Dude I hope you all get well soon. 
All I have is other people's stories ,but they aren't mine to tell. So keep the faith it will get better.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

I've noticed a difference between the previous waves and now, on this forum. 

Previously, no-one posted that they had Covid. I also don't recall anyone knowing someone close to them who had it. It's different this time around.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## THE REAPER

Hope you have a speedy recovery @CJB85 and hope the familie stays safe and clear of the C.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BeaLea

Hope you get well soon @CJB85 and that the symptoms don't get too bad. Sending lots of healing vibes your way

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## CJB85

Breakfast of champions....

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

CJB85 said:


> Breakfast of champions....
> 
> View attachment 233296



Sluk jy dit of druk jy dit?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## CJB85

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Sluk jy dit of druk jy dit?


Sluk, druk is nie my ding nie! Gelukkig het ek genoeg bier gedown toe ek nog club krieket gespeel het, so dit gaan sommer alles op een slag af!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked

CJB85 said:


> Breakfast of champions....
> 
> View attachment 233296



How's it going with you @CJB85?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85

Hooked said:


> How's it going with you @CJB85?


Pretty sh$t to be honest, not feeling well at all. At least the oxygen sats are still looking fine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## DougP

CJB85 said:


> Pretty sh$t to be honest, not feeling well at all. At least the oxygen sats are still looking fine.


Hang in there CJ..

My wife and I are both on day 9 of full blown infection.
I has been a really really rough time for us..



Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## DougP

Today is day 9 (of a full blown infection of this Delta variant) for both me and my wife.

This has been a very difficult 9 days and still no light at the end of the tunnel for us

Be safe guys 


Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CJB85

DougP said:


> Today is day 9 (of a full blown infection of this Delta variant) for both me and my wife.
> 
> This has been a very difficult 9 days and still no light at the end of the tunnel for us
> 
> Be safe guys
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


Hang in there and shout if you need anything (even if you just want to share war-stories or need a sympathetic ear to b$tch into).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TonySC

CJB85 said:


> So I tested positive for Covid yesterday and was wondering how many more forumites ran into the same unfortunate news. If you are up for it, co
> mment below if you caught it since the pandemic started and what your experience was (or is)?
> 
> So far I have had splitting headaches, a DEEP cough, sore throat, a nose that will make Usain Bolt and Bruce Fordyce doubt their own running credentials, muted taste and smell (not gone yet, thank goodness) and all over muscle sensitivity...


 
Sounds like the Delta variant from the symptoms. I m still on the mend 3 weeks after symptoms emerged. Mrs still on oxygen concentrator after a stay in ICU. This thing just completely saps your strength. Hope you are well on your way to feeling better. Be patient. One day at a time bud.


----------



## CJB85

TonySC said:


> Sounds like the Delta variant from the symptoms. I m still on the mend 3 weeks after symptoms emerged. Mrs still on oxygen concentrator after a stay in ICU. This thing just completely saps your strength. Hope you are well on your way to feeling better. Be patient. One day at a time bud.


Worst part at this point is having to look after a 3 and 6 year old during the day... absolutely no time to rest. Today is day 5 since symptoms emerged... next few days will apparently be key.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TonySC

DougP said:


> Today is day 9 (of a full blown infection of this Delta variant) for both me and my wife.
> 
> This has been a very difficult 9 days and still no light at the end of the tunnel for us
> 
> Be safe guys
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk



Hang in there. It gets better! If there's any sign of breathing issues getting worse though, go to emergency immediately! Best if you have an oxymeter to monitor yourselves.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TonySC

CJB85 said:


> Pretty sh$t to be honest, not feeling well at all. At least the oxygen sats are still looking fine.



Good thing that! Mrs oxygen levels dropped from 94% to the 60's within a day and half!! Got diagnosed with covid pneumonia. Scary how fast you can deteriorate with this virus.


----------



## TonySC

TonySC said:


> Good thing that! Mrs oxygen levels dropped from 94% to the 60's within a day and half!! Got diagnosed with covid pneumonia. Scary how fast you can deteriorate with this virus.


At least here in KZN, they hospitalise you if you oxygen saturation level hits 92% or lower.


----------



## TonySC

CJB85 said:


> Worst part at this point is having to look after a 3 and 6 year old during the day... absolutely no time to rest. Today is day 5 since symptoms emerged... next few days will apparently be key.



Oh my word. And not safe to send them to someone else either. Hope they know the time to behave is now!


----------



## DougP

TonySC said:


> Hang in there. It gets better! If there's any sign of breathing issues getting worse though, go to emergency immediately! Best if you have an oxymeter to monitor yourselves.


We have a PulseOx meter and monitor overselves regularly.
We are also under close daily supervision from our doctor. 
So far we have not progressed to the covid phnemonia phase.
The biggest worry the doctor has is my wife. She suffers from blood clots which makes her an extreme high risk as one one of the biggest killers with this covid delta variant is blood clots.

This has been the most debilitating 9 days of our lives. 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonySC

DougP said:


> We have a PulseOx meter and monitor overselves regularly.
> We are also under close daily supervision from our doctor.
> So far we have not progressed to the covid phnemonia phase.
> The biggest worry the doctor has is my wife. She suffers from blood clots which makes her an extreme high risk as one one of the biggest killers with this covid delta variant is blood clots.
> 
> This has been the most debilitating 9 days of our lives.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk



I can sympathize. In the early days I literally couldn't lift my arms to type a message on my phone. Have they given your wife blood thinning meds and the likes?


----------



## DougP

TonySC said:


> I can sympathize. In the early days I literally couldn't lift my arms to type a message on my phone. Have they given your wife blood thinning meds and the likes?


Yes she is on a very specialised blood thinner and she has blood test done regularly. But it doesn't stop that fear in one's mind that at any point in time she could get, and pass, a blood clot through a vital organ.
Our doctor told us that apparently more people die from blood clots with this covid delta variant then respiratory failure.
Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mzr

Wow guys my prayers are really with all of you I wish all that are suffering have a speedy recovery

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

CJB85 said:


> Pretty sh$t to be honest, not feeling well at all. At least the oxygen sats are still looking fine.



Glad to hear that something is good!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Hope you all recover soon. I had it in the very beginning when Giz and I were stuck in America, I was woman down for about a week with nearly all the symptoms including the rash, Giz is one of the fortunate few who are completely asymptomatic.

We have had alot of family contract it in the last few weeks (including my sister who is vaccinated {healthcare worker, she had the Johnson and Johnson one though})

Trust me when I say Ivermectin works, and it works extremely well and extremely fast, we have one family member who is a chronic asthmatic and ivermectin sorted him out chop chop! Also remember to take tons of Vitamin D.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LeislB

Shame guys, thinking of you all and hope things take a turn for the better really soon.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## DougP

Was at doc again this afternoon and just got my blood test results back. The virus is abating so I am out of the danger phase now..
Now I go into recovery mode.
Right now I have exteme fatigue, even walking like 30 meters is diificult and I have to rest.
Wife is also getting better but it also suffering from fatigue and heart strain.

Still a long road to recovery, doc says can take up to 3 weeks

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## CJB85

DougP said:


> Was at doc again this afternoon and just got my blood test results back. The virus is abating so I am out of the danger phase now..
> Now I go into recovery mode.
> Right now I have exteme fatigue, even walking like 30 meters is diificult and I have to rest.
> Wife is also getting better but it also suffering from fatigue and heart strain.
> 
> Still a long road to recovery, doc says can take up to 3 weeks
> 
> Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


Good luck and glad things are at least moving in the right direction!
My wife tested positive today.


----------



## DougP

CJB85 said:


> Good luck and glad things are at least moving in the right direction!
> My wife tested positive today.


Hang in there my friend, wishing you and your wife a speedy recovery 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TonySC

DougP said:


> Was at doc again this afternoon and just got my blood test results back. The virus is abating so I am out of the danger phase now..
> Now I go into recovery mode.
> Right now I have exteme fatigue, even walking like 30 meters is diificult and I have to rest.
> Wife is also getting better but it also suffering from fatigue and heart strain.
> 
> Still a long road to recovery, doc says can take up to 3 weeks
> 
> Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


So glad hear this news. The fatigue sucks bad. I m past 3 weeks and still not full strength yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TonySC

CJB85 said:


> Good luck and glad things are at least moving in the right direction!
> My wife tested positive today.



Hope her scratchy throat hasn't worsened. That's how it started with me.


----------



## Hooked

DougP said:


> Was at doc again this afternoon and just got my blood test results back. The virus is abating so I am out of the danger phase now..
> Now I go into recovery mode.
> Right now I have exteme fatigue, even walking like 30 meters is diificult and I have to rest.
> Wife is also getting better but it also suffering from fatigue and heart strain.
> 
> Still a long road to recovery, doc says can take up to 3 weeks
> 
> Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk



@DougP glad to hear that it's abating. Wishing you and your wife strength as you recover.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## LeislB

@DougP so glad for some good news for you guys! Hang in there!

@CJB85 I'm sorry to hear about your wife, hope you can manage supporting eachother and your little man, good luck!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WV2021

Good Morning All wish everybody a speedy recovery as this thing is taking down families out in the eastern cape.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JordanEpic

Sorry to hear about all the hardships everyone is facing.. happy to see that there is some positive progress.. the battle isn't easy and recovery is difficult, one day at a time.. stay strong! You will all be in my thoughts!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## CMMACKEM

There does not seem to be an end in site. What is a concern is the UK with all of their vaccinations, there is a current surge in covid cases.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## CJB85

CMMACKEM said:


> There does not seem to be an end in site. What is a concern is the UK with all of their vaccinations, there is a current surge in covid cases.


It seems that the “hope” with the vaccinations is to reduce the number of hospitalisation cases. What are you seeing in the UK, just as many “serious” infections, or fewer of the infections ending in hospital?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CMMACKEM

CJB85 said:


> It seems that the “hope” with the vaccinations is to reduce the number of hospitalisation cases. What are you seeing in the UK, just as many “serious” infections, or fewer of the infections ending in hospital?



You are correct, lower death rate currently by the looks of it. I read somewhere that experts say current vaccinations will be ineffective within a year.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## CJB85

CMMACKEM said:


> You are correct, lower death rate currently by the looks of it. I read somewhere that experts say current vaccinations will be ineffective within a year.


I’m waiting for that mutation that is as contagious as the new Delta in India, but that has an Ebola level mortality rate...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

CMMACKEM said:


> You are correct, lower death rate currently by the looks of it. I read somewhere that experts say current vaccinations will be ineffective within a year.



We'll probably have to be vaccinated annually, just as we are with the normal flu vaccine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

This might help somebody. 

How to help your body during COVID infection. 

In this video, Susan Grobler, a Physiotherapist explains how newly COVID-19 infected persons, can assist their immunity during home isolation. She also discuss red flags for possible hospitalisation.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## CMMACKEM

CJB85 said:


> I’m waiting for that mutation that is as contagious as the new Delta in India, but that has an Ebola level mortality rate...



I think we were lucky that the pandemic happened with a virus like Covid 19. If the virus had the dormancy properties of covid but the mortality rate of MERS(40%) we would be in big trouble. The world is now better prepared in dealing with viruses like this now.

China also need to be held accountable for this which is why I believe Trump pulled out of the WHO.


----------



## Angelskeeper

Wishing all a speedy recovery!

My misus has tested positive for the 2nd time.. she had it over christmas, and now its got her again.... she hasn't got many symptoms except for chest pains and occasional shortness of breath...( but we are keeping a damn close eye on her.)

I luckily have tested negative on both occassions, but thats not to say that I'm not a carrier, so isolation - "hello darkness my old friend.."

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## CJB85

Angelskeeper said:


> Wishing all a speedy recovery!
> 
> My misus has tested positive for the 2nd time.. she had it over christmas, and now its got her again.... she hasn't got many symptoms except for chest pains and occasional shortness of breath...( but we are keeping a damn close eye on her.)
> 
> I luckily have tested negative on both occassions, but thats not to say that I'm not a carrier, so isolation - "hello darkness my old friend.."


Best of luck!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Hooked

Angelskeeper said:


> Wishing all a speedy recovery!
> 
> My misus has tested positive for the 2nd time.. she had it over christmas, and now its got her again.... she hasn't got many symptoms except for chest pains and occasional shortness of breath...( but we are keeping a damn close eye on her.)
> 
> I luckily have tested negative on both occassions, but thats not to say that I'm not a carrier, so isolation - "hello darkness my old friend.."



Wishing your wife a speedy recovery and I hope that it doesn't get you too @Angelskeeper.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DougP

Angelskeeper said:


> Wishing all a speedy recovery!
> 
> My misus has tested positive for the 2nd time.. she had it over christmas, and now its got her again.... she hasn't got many symptoms except for chest pains and occasional shortness of breath...( but we are keeping a damn close eye on her.)
> 
> I luckily have tested negative on both occassions, but thats not to say that I'm not a carrier, so isolation - "hello darkness my old friend.."


Wishing you guys a speedy recovery.



Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adephi

So far we have been fortunate not to have it. Wife went for another test yesterday as she started having a sore throat that turned into a cough. At least that returned negative. The rest of the family hasn't been that fortunate.

My brother have it and went to isolate on a game lodge with a live-in nurse to check up on him. Tough life..
Mother's cousin survived ICU. My dad's brother and his family had it. My dad's aunt in her 90's has it. She had her first injection and say its like bad flu but manageable. Her housemate has been in bed for a couple of days, did not want the jab. 

My mom's brother passed away and his wife tested positive. 

It's starting to feel more like when rather than if we are going to get. Just have to stay safe and vigilant.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Sorry to hear about your uncle @Adephi 
This is scary

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> So far we have been fortunate not to have it. Wife went for another test yesterday as she started having a sore throat that turned into a cough. At least that returned negative. The rest of the family hasn't been that fortunate.
> 
> My brother have it and went to isolate on a game lodge with a live-in nurse to check up on him. Tough life..
> Mother's cousin survived ICU. My dad's brother and his family had it. My dad's aunt in her 90's has it. She had her first injection and say its like bad flu but manageable. Her housemate has been in bed for a couple of days, did not want the jab.
> 
> My mom's brother passed away and his wife tested positive.
> 
> It's starting to feel more like when rather than if we are going to get. Just have to stay safe and vigilant.


Wow dude that’s a whole lot of bad news. 

you and your family are in our thoughts!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

We have been very lucky so far, especially with SWAMBO's high exposure at the Hospital. My swaarie and SIL recovered completely for wich we are eternally grateful, now it's just MIL that is still on a ventilator in ICU. The good doctors are hopeful, so holding thumbs

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## CJB85

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> We have been very lucky so far, especially with SWAMBO's high exposure at the Hospital. My swaarie and SIL recovered completely for wich we are eternally grateful, now it's just MIL that is still on a ventilator in ICU. The good doctors are hopeful, so holding thumbs


Holding thumbs with you, tell your wife she is a heroine!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> We have been very lucky so far, especially with SWAMBO's high exposure at the Hospital. My swaarie and SIL recovered completely for wich we are eternally grateful, now it's just MIL that is still on a ventilator in ICU. The good doctors are hopeful, so holding thumbs


Wishing her a speedy recovery. It must be extremely stressful for your wife.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85

I am feeling TONS better today, I have the occasional phlegmy cough and my taste/smell is still on walkabout.
Franciske is struggling with her breathing and she is panicked about throbbing pains in her lower abdomen. She is trying to get an appointment at the gynae, just to make sure everything is still as it should be.
Luckily her oxygen levels are still looking good.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Stranger

As I entered the maelstrom, it was overcast and grey

moving through a dark sludge of oily matter, sucking O2 from bubbles that drifted by

Vague shapes appeared and then moved on whilst my body toiled against the chills and aches

No up or down, no side to side just moving un propelled

Jumbled thoughts making sense of no sense

fear dancing with logic

Thanking God for the gift of the brain stem telling the conscious brain that you are in fact not going to die.

Slowly breaking the surface of this reality to realise another exists.

Dressing gown, fluffy slippers and a warm bed, supplemented by science's concoctions.



"Strangers Covid 19 Journey. Days 3,4, 5"

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## baksteen8168

Cousin's wife lost both her parents early in the year to covid. Lost her mother and 40mins later her father followed.

Boss lost her sister on Thursday.

a Buddy passed away an hour ago.

Like @Adephi I also think it's a case of when we get it and not if... Hopefully my "when" is after my vaccination

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Grand Guru

baksteen8168 said:


> Cousin's wife lost both her parents early in the year to covid. Lost her mother and 40mins later her father followed.
> 
> Boss lost her sister on Thursday.
> 
> a Buddy passed away an hour ago.
> 
> Like @Adephi I also think it's a case of when we get it and not if... Hopefully my "when" is after my vaccination


Sorry for your loss @baksteen8168. I don't think there is a family that was spared by this pandemic. And some people are still in doubt whether they should get the vaccine or not  it's really tragic

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Stranger

My wife has it, I have it and my daughter has also tested positive. My daughter has few symptoms, my wife and I went through the washing machine. You guys must have known something was wrong when you got no response to the airfryer thread.
I think the worst of it is over for us and there was no need for hospitalization, but the symptoms have been very far from pleasant. The brain fugue is the worst. When you put the coffee jar in the fridge next to the milk and then for your next cup search the house because you can't find the coffee ... well !!!


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> And some people are still in doubt whether they should get the vaccine or not



what’s worse is I know people who still believe Covid isn’t real.

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## baksteen8168

Just been informed that my brother's son might have it.  Kiddo had a very bad cough and tight chest this morning and they took him to the doc. Doc booked him into hospital. Awaiting his test results now.


----------



## baksteen8168

Paul33 said:


> what’s worse is I know people who still believe Covid isn’t real.


Unbelievable.. I've had a couple of people telling me that I'll be stupid to get the vaccine as government will chip me... My reply is always that I hope the chipping makes me a better sex machine...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

CJB85 said:


> I am feeling TONS better today, I have the occasional phlegmy cough and my taste/smell is still on walkabout.
> Franciske is struggling with her breathing and she is panicked about throbbing pains in her lower abdomen. She is trying to get an appointment at the gynae, just to make sure everything is still as it should be.
> Luckily her oxygen levels are still looking good.



So glad to hear that you're feeling much better @CJB85 and I hope that Franciske's abdominal pain is nothing serious.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## baksteen8168

Grand Guru said:


> Sorry for your loss @baksteen8168. I don't think there is a family that was spared by this pandemic. And some people are still in doubt whether they should get the vaccine or not  it's really tragic


Thanks @Grand Guru . I think this last wave is hitting very close to home for a lot of people. I have been taking great care at social distancing and the like because if I get it then I am almost certain it will be tickets for me (I have severe asthma). This is (subconsciously) probably the reason that I haven't been buying gear off the classies lately

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Stranger said:


> As I entered the maelstrom, it was overcast and grey
> 
> moving through a dark sludge of oily matter, sucking O2 from bubbles that drifted by
> 
> Vague shapes appeared and then moved on whilst my body toiled against the chills and aches
> 
> No up or down, no side to side just moving un propelled
> 
> Jumbled thoughts making sense of no sense
> 
> fear dancing with logic
> 
> Thanking God for the gift of the brain stem telling the conscious brain that you are in fact not going to die.
> 
> Slowly breaking the surface of this reality to realise another exists.
> 
> Dressing gown, fluffy slippers and a warm bed, supplemented by science's concoctions.
> 
> 
> "Strangers Covid 19 Journey. Days 3,4, 5"



And through it all the man still writes poetry!! Kudos to you @Stranger!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## DougP

Day 15 and we out of isolation.
The post covid phase is almost as bad as the covid phase..
Right now we both have exteme fatigue and wife has broken out in hives/shingles over her whole body and I have digestive problems with constant nausea.

But on the flip side we alive and got through this and didn't become a statistic.


Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## DougP

Just for those with Covid who vape.

I vaped through this entire time.

Switched to a pnp smart chill 0.2 ohm coil at 38 watts, set to a MTL draw.

I found a bottle of vapor mountain juice in my cupboard that is about 1 year old which became my life saver during this time...









Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## DougP

baksteen8168 said:


> Unbelievable.. I've had a couple of people telling me that I'll be stupid to get the vaccine as government will chip me... My reply is always that I hope the chipping makes me a better sex machine...


I have had a few of those people, who dont have covid, and haven't had it yet, yet they say " I know how you must be feeling" and why don't you take this medication, and do this and do that.

Unless you have personally got/had covid you will not, and cannot, understand how this feels and how this hits you.. so please stop telling me you know how I must feel and NOOOOOOOO this is not just like the flu....

And for those antivacinators out there...
Go and get yourself a dose of this Covid Delta Variant and then come and talk to me...

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## baksteen8168

DougP said:


> I have had a few of those people, who dont have covid, and haven't had it yet, yet they say " I know how you must be feeling" and why don't you take this medication, and do this and do that.
> 
> Unless you have personally got/had covid you will not, and cannot, understand how this feels and how this hits you.. so please stop telling me you know how I must feel and NOOOOOOOO this is not just like the flu....
> 
> And for those antivacinators out there...
> Go and get yourself a dose of this Covid Delta Variant and then come and talk to me...
> 
> Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk



I haven't had covid but I know how you must be feeling 






Jokes aside though, Happy to see that you're on the mend. I've heard from people who had covid that the post covid period is also a crappy one (better than having it, but still crappy) Chin up @DougP , you'll beat this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP

baksteen8168 said:


> I haven't had covid but I know how you must be feeling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jokes aside though, Happy to see that you're on the mend. I've heard from people who had covid that the post covid period is also a crappy one (better than having it, but still crappy) Chin up @DougP , you'll beat this.


 we will get there. 
Still a road to walk but walk we will.

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Munro31

DougP said:


> I have had a few of those people, who dont have covid, and haven't had it yet, yet they say " I know how you must be feeling" and why don't you take this medication, and do this and do that.
> 
> Unless you have personally got/had covid you will not, and cannot, understand how this feels and how this hits you.. so please stop telling me you know how I must feel and NOOOOOOOO this is not just like the flu....
> 
> And for those antivacinators out there...
> Go and get yourself a dose of this Covid Delta Variant and then come and talk to me...
> 
> Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


Definitely, I haven't had it and have no idea how it felt. But can you guarantee that if I get the vaccine that kids that my wife and I want will not be born with something wrong? This is not far fetched either, many medications and vaccines have caused birth defects from not testing properly, just like these vaccines that are available now.
What I'm trying to say is each to their own, I'm not against vaccines, I take my 6 month baby for all her shots. But for us we want more kids and we are not willing to gamble that this can cause major problems to fetus in development.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP

Munro31 said:


> Definitely, I haven't had it and have no idea how it felt. But can you guarantee that if I get the vaccine that kids that my wife and I want will not be born with something wrong? This is not far fetched either, many medications and vaccines have caused birth defects from not testing properly, just like these vaccines that are available now.
> What I'm trying to say is each to their own, I'm not against vaccines, I take my 6 month baby for all her shots. But for us we want more kids and we are not willing to gamble that this can cause major problems to fetus in development.


This is one of those debates where each party will have their own viewpoint and stance. 
I respect each person for what they feel, believe and their stance so will not try and debate with them or try and convince them otherwise..

Right now we are all United in joint survival against a horrible pandemic. All we can do is stand strong and support each other through this tough time regardless of our views...
I stand by your decision @Munro3, stay safe and stay strong 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

baksteen8168 said:


> Unbelievable.. I've had a couple of people telling me that I'll be stupid to get the vaccine as government will chip me... My reply is always that I hope the chipping makes me a better sex machine...


I had a guy tell me this after getting the jab that and I shit you not this is the truth - “I feel fine but I’m worried now that I have a chip in me and I’m going to turn into 5G”

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## M.Adhir

Paul33 said:


> I had a guy tell me this after getting the jab that and I shit you not this is the truth - “I feel fine but I’m worried now that I have a chip in me and I’m going to turn into 5G”



I would have asked him for his AP Name and his wifi password.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Munro31

DougP said:


> This is one of those debates where each party will have their own viewpoint and stance.
> I respect each person for what they feel, believe and their stance so will not try and debate with them or try and convince them otherwise..
> 
> Right now we are all United in joint survival against a horrible pandemic. All we can do is stand strong and support each other through this tough time regardless of our views...
> I stand by your decision @Munro3, stay safe and stay strong
> 
> Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


I'm not debating, there is no right or wrong here, just why some people decide not to get the vaccine. My parents are going, and they both had Covid 3 weeks ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP

M.Adhir said:


> I would have asked him for his AP Name and his wifi password.




Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## DougP

Paul33 said:


> I had a guy tell me this after getting the jab that and I shit you not this is the truth - “I feel fine but I’m worried now that I have a chip in me and I’m going to turn into 5G”


We have someone that is "very religious" and said that the vaccine is from the devil. Once you have had it it will change your dna and if you walk under a special type of light your blood will glo blue. This is how the believers will be separated from the non believers, if you have the blue blood you will not enter into heaven..this I might add is the same person who's church believes Donald Trump is a Messiah sent by God.

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DougP

Munro31 said:


> I'm not debating, there is no right or wrong here, just why some people decide not to get the vaccine. My parents are going, and they both had Covid 3 weeks ago.


My comment regarding antivacinators was targeted at these "tin foil hat" lunie bins, a few of which I have bumped into...

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Munro31

DougP said:


> My comment regarding antivacinators was targeted at these "tin foil hat" lunie bins, a few of which I have bumped into...
> 
> Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


Haha! Yes I know, just balancing it out that there are valid reasons. But the 5G magnetic people are funny! If it really does give super powers I'll be first in line!


----------



## M.Adhir

DougP said:


> We have someone that is "very religious" and said that the vaccine is from the devil. Once you have had it it will change your dna and if you walk under a special type of light your blood will glo blue. This is how the believers will be separated from the non believers, if you have the blue blood you will not enter into heaven..this I might add is the same person who's church believes Donald Trump is a Messiah sent by God.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk



Cool like glow in the dark? Will come in handy for the winter loadshedding, where do I sign up?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DougP

M.Adhir said:


> Cool like glow in the dark? Will come in handy for the winter loadshedding, where do I sign up?


Hahahaha I kid you not he was actually dead serious. He even wanted to haul out his Bible and show me....
He also still believes that God will return Donald to president before the end of the year..

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

M.Adhir said:


> Cool like glow in the dark? Will come in handy for the winter loadshedding, where do I sign up?


Time to dust off my rave outfit and find matching blue glowsticks... The party is going to be pumping with the glow crowd

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Adephi

DougP said:


> special type of light your blood will glo blue



Crap, we going to turn into Twilight vampires.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Adephi

Munro31 said:


> many medications and vaccines have caused birth defects from not testing properly



Some medications yes, but your doctor will warn you about then. Vaxxines no, it cannot and has not caused any birth deffects.

They are currently testing it on pregnant woman as a matter of routine. What they have found is that the mother can pass antibodies derived from the vaccine to the baby through the milk.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## DougP

Adephi said:


> Crap, we going to turn into Twilight vampires.


Maybe if we walk through this light we could look like a vervitt monkey, blue balls and all 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Munro31

Adephi said:


> Some medications yes, but your doctor will warn you about then. Vaxxines no, it cannot and has not caused any birth deffects.
> 
> They are currently testing it on pregnant woman as a matter of routine. What they have found is that the mother can pass antibodies derived from the vaccine to the baby through the milk.


I disagree strongly. Do some research on vaccines , there are many cases. And to clarify, I'm not talking about Covid vaccines, I'm talking about all of them, it's taken many years to perfect the vaccines we get today as routine. Years of study and research went in to determine the effects they have on us. A year is by far not sufficient on child development or effects on fetus development.


----------



## CJB85

DougP said:


> Hahahaha I kid you not he was actually dead serious. He even wanted to haul out his Bible and show me....
> He also still believes that God will return Donald to president before the end of the year..
> 
> Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


I’ve also run into a couple of the “this vaccine is the mark of the beast” individuals.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

DougP said:


> Day 15 and we out of isolation.
> The post covid phase is almost as bad as the covid phase..
> Right now we both have exteme fatigue and wife has broken out in hives/shingles over her whole body and I have digestive problems with constant nausea.
> 
> But on the flip side we alive and got through this and didn't become a statistic.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk



Wishing you both a speedy recovery @DougP. What you're going through must surely take an emotional toll as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Brother's kiddo tested negative so at least they don't have to worry about that for now. Apparently just very bad bronchitis so he will probably be in hospital for another couple of days.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Stranger

Today is the first day that i have had a vape in my usual fashion since I tested positive. I did however make up an MTL set up and used this to test my sense of taste and smell. Old stuff but still worked a treat. Tiny tiny compared to what I use now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## CJB85

Stranger said:


> Today is the first day that i have had a vape in my usual fashion since I tested positive. I did however make up an MTL set up and used this to test my sense of taste and smell. Old stuff but still worked a treat. Tiny tiny compared to what I use now.


Can you actually taste anything?? I just get the cooling sensation and nothing else!


----------



## CJB85

Stranger said:


> Today is the first day that i have had a vape in my usual fashion since I tested positive. I did however make up an MTL set up and used this to test my sense of taste and smell. Old stuff but still worked a treat. Tiny tiny compared to what I use now.


What tank is that, btw?


----------



## Stranger

Old old set up. I leaf mini with a Q14 tank 

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/a-convenient-starter-kit-justfog-q14-compact-kit.t51724/

Yes I am getting taste, it was muted for a day or two but I can taste Red pill and my ADV no problem.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## DougP

My niece has just let us know. Her 4 month old baby is critical in hospital with covid.

We also know of 5 year old who is in hospital on a ventilator with covid phneumonia.
My wife's work colleague is also in hospital critically ill with Covid phneumonia as well 

Be careful out there guys this virus is now getting out of control and is hitting kids hard now to.

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## DougP

And now health department is reporting a new strain from Brazil called "lambda" is now spreading here to.

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stranger

DougP said:


> My niece has just let us know. Her 4 month old baby is critical in hospital with covid.
> 
> We also know of 5 year old who is in hospital on a ventilator with covid phneumonia.
> My wife's work colleague is also in hospital critically ill with Covid phneumonia as well
> 
> Be careful out there guys this virus is now getting out of control and is hitting kids hard now to.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk



Worrying stuff Doug, My sincere hope that they all come through this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP

Laura from MILC also just told me her friend and 5 year child also got the covid now to.

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Both my youngest daughter and her boyfriend have had Covid... he got it first and only a week after that did my daughter get the symptoms. They have both since recovered but get tired really fast. It was not fun at all.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## DougP

Rob Fisher said:


> Both my youngest daughter and her boyfriend have had Covid... he got it first and only a week after that did my daughter get the symptoms. They have both since recovered but get tired really fast. It was not fun at all.


Glad they got through it. This post covid tiredness is a mood killer

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Went to the pharmacy today and saw a display of oxygen level testers on the counter (those things that you clip on your finger). Never seen that there before, so my immediate thought was that there must be quite a lot of COVID cases here, otherwise the pharmacy wouldn't be stocking those things. We don't hear about it though. I wish we had at least some indication.

Shortly thereafter, my brother told me that his nextt-door neighbour had been taken to hospital. He was tested positive about a week ago and slowly declined. Now he's in hospital, apparently needing oxygen, but they don't have any. His wife is frantic as the hospital won't let her in to see him. I can't even imagine what she's going through.

And the house next to them is in quarantine because of COVID as well.

*[USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] I posted this in the wrong thread.* Could you please move it to https://www.ecigssa.co.za/hands-up-if-one-of-the-c-waves-rolled-you.t72980/page-5#post-926695

Sorry folks!


----------



## Hooked

DougP said:


> My niece has just let us know. Her 4 month old baby is critical in hospital with covid.
> 
> We also know of 5 year old who is in hospital on a ventilator with covid phneumonia.
> My wife's work colleague is also in hospital critically ill with Covid phneumonia as well
> 
> Be careful out there guys this virus is now getting out of control and is hitting kids hard now to.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk



Whew that's bad @DougP. Wishing them all well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> Both my youngest daughter and her boyfriend have had Covid... he got it first and only a week after that did my daughter get the symptoms. They have both since recovered but get tired really fast. It was not fun at all.



Glad to hear that they recovered @Rob Fisher. I've read on the Internet that the fatigue can continue for a very long time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DougP

There was an insert on CNN earlier this afternoon about the situation here in Gauteng...
They interviewed doctors at the hospital's (they blacked out their faces as they were scared of reprisals from the government here) and they had secret cellphone footage taken at a hospital here (looked like a netcare hospital) ...they say the hospital's look like war zones and footage shows patients clogging up the hallways and emergency rooms as there is no beds left in the hospital's.

They also said SA now accounts for 63% of all new infections in Africa 


Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Stranger

We were told the same thing. Our med aid contacted us after the positive tests and said we qualify for an oxygen meter. They got it to us the next day. Our Doc told us to monitor this thing carefully and call him if they went below 90. He said this was critical as there are no beds and if the sat levels dropped he would make a plan for oxygen at home before trying to find a bed. Reading between the lines I don't think he wants his patients in hospital unless it is absolutely life threatening.
All I can say is I am so glad I am no longer a smoker. My Mrs was never below 96 and the worst I saw was 92 on day 4.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85

Better every day… I can even almost start to think about thinking that I am getting the occasional fleeting blip on the taste radar!
My wife is doing much better, but she is showing the same signs that she had before going into pre-term labour with our first two kids. Apparently pre-term births is a common Covid complication (who knew), so we are super worried, as she is only at 18 weeks now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger

Sho, sending lots of white light your way.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

CJB85 said:


> Better every day… I can even almost start to think about thinking that I am getting the occasional fleeting blip on the taste radar!
> My wife is doing much better, but she is showing the same signs that she had before going into pre-term labour with our first two kids. Apparently pre-term births is a common Covid complication (who knew), so we are super worried, as she is only at 18 weeks now.



Hope your wife will be OK.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DougP

FYI






Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

Adephi said:


> So far we have been fortunate not to have it. Wife went for another test yesterday as she started having a sore throat that turned into a cough. At least that returned negative. The rest of the family hasn't been that fortunate.
> 
> My brother have it and went to isolate on a game lodge with a live-in nurse to check up on him. Tough life..
> Mother's cousin survived ICU. My dad's brother and his family had it. My dad's aunt in her 90's has it. She had her first injection and say its like bad flu but manageable. Her housemate has been in bed for a couple of days, did not want the jab.
> 
> My mom's brother passed away and his wife tested positive.
> 
> It's starting to feel more like when rather than if we are going to get. Just have to stay safe and vigilant.



Whew! That's bad @Adephi. Wishing you all well.


----------



## X-Calibre786

It seems like it's now my turn. Living alone sucks when you have to deal with this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

X-Calibre786 said:


> It seems like it's now my turn. Living alone sucks when you have to deal with this.


That sucks dude. Sorry to hear. Hope you get better soon!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger

Indeed it does suck, especially when that fuzzy head kicks in and you don't know if you are Arthur or Tuesday.

You are in IT make a list on your phone to remind you to do things like, eat, drink, take tablets.

Stay positive and good luck with everything.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ruwaid

Howzit All
Count me in...tested positive on the 26 June. onset symptoms were terrible fever and headache. Day 4 chest got just slightly heavy but nothing close to bad. Lost some taste on day 5 and surprisingly it was back by day 7.
Kept inhaling steam morning, lunch and night..kept taking ACC200 to keep lungs clear and all recommended meds from the doc and I was all good by day 9. Fevers stopped by day 5.
I didnt vape though for about 3 weeks from the 26 May. My wife got it worse than me with covid pneumonia but is all good as well now. We just have to be so grateful.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru

X-Calibre786 said:


> It seems like it's now my turn. Living alone sucks when you have to deal with this.


Wishing you a speedy recovery and please take your meds. Don't wait for symptoms to get too bad which usually happens towards day 5 or 6.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

X-Calibre786 said:


> It seems like it's now my turn. Living alone sucks when you have to deal with this.



Thinking of you @X-Calibre786. It must be really difficult being on your own. Take-away deliveries to the rescue - if you have an appetite, that is!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Asterix

My wife and I have both just come out of this. She tested positive on the 5th July and it was inevitable that I would also develop symptoms, and tested positive on the 8th. 

We both suffered the awful headaches, fever and general “funk” of being infected. Jo lost her taste and smell (still hasn’t returned!) but I was lucky enough to keep mine. Frequent monitoring with oximeter, gallons of ACC200 and meals of vitamin c, D, zinc and other stuff became the norm. We were also prescribed Ivermectin. 

Family and friends made sure we had food, even though our appetites were non-existent. 

The worst, for me, was not being able hug and say good-bye to my son before he left to return to the States. His “vacation” back here was curtailed by lockdown and it was decided it would be best for him to return early. (Shame, the father of a good swimming friend of his, and fantastic all-round dad passed away from Covid on Sunday, which was very sobering!). 

We both on our way to recovery. Still a bit snotty and weak, but getting stronger.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Hooked

Asterix said:


> My wife and I have both just come out of this. She tested positive on the 5th July and it was inevitable that I would also develop symptoms, and tested positive on the 8th.
> 
> We both suffered the awful headaches, fever and general “funk” of being infected. Jo lost her taste and smell (still hasn’t returned!) but I was lucky enough to keep mine. Frequent monitoring with oximeter, gallons of ACC200 and meals of vitamin c, D, zinc and other stuff became the norm. We were also prescribed Ivermectin.
> 
> Family and friends made sure we had food, even though our appetites were non-existent.
> 
> The worst, for me, was not being able hug and say good-bye to my son before he left to return to the States. His “vacation” back here was curtailed by lockdown and it was decided it would be best for him to return early. (Shame, the father of a good swimming friend of his, and fantastic all-round dad passed away from Covid on Sunday, which was very sobering!).
> 
> We both on our way to recovery. Still a bit snotty and weak, but getting stronger.




Wishing you both a speedy and full recovery @Asterix

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Ruwaid said:


> Howzit All
> Count me in...tested positive on the 26 June. onset symptoms were terrible fever and headache. Day 4 chest got just slightly heavy but nothing close to bad. Lost some taste on day 5 and surprisingly it was back by day 7.
> Kept inhaling steam morning, lunch and night..kept taking ACC200 to keep lungs clear and all recommended meds from the doc and I was all good by day 9. Fevers stopped by day 5.
> I didnt vape though for about 3 weeks from the 26 May. My wife got it worse than me with covid pneumonia but is all good as well now. We just have to be so grateful.



So glad you've both recovered @Ruwaid!!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz

X-Calibre786 said:


> It seems like it's now my turn. Living alone sucks when you have to deal with this.


May Allah grant shifaa with Aafiyah, what area are you in bid?

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## DougP

X-Calibre786 said:


> It seems like it's now my turn. Living alone sucks when you have to deal with this.


Hope you recover quickly 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## X-Calibre786

Jengz said:


> May Allah grant shifaa with Aafiyah, what area are you in bid?


Aameen. I'm in Erasmia. There is a community organisation that's been assisting people around here. They have been very helpful, alhamdulillah.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## X-Calibre786

Hooked said:


> Thinking of you @X-Calibre786. It must be really difficult being on your own. Take-away deliveries to the rescue - if you have an appetite, that is!


To be honest, I've been working from home and pretty much isolated for the past 2 weeks... I'm thinking I got it from those takeaway deliveries. Only people I've had contact with.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance

To all that had this or currently has it. Sorry guys. I hope your recovery is good and you get well soon.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Stranger

Resistance said:


> To all that had this or currently has it. Sorry guys. I hope your recovery is good and you get well soon.



Well said and x 2

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Adephi

Not sure how to put this so I'll put in a poem:

_Roses are red,
Violets are blue,
I have Covid-19,
Now you all know too.


_

Reactions: Creative 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Adephi said:


> Not sure how to put this so I'll put in a poem:
> 
> _Roses are red,
> Violets are blue,
> I have Covid-19,
> Now you all know too.
> 
> _


Wishing you a speedy recovery mate.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> Not sure how to put this so I'll put in a poem:
> 
> _Roses are red,
> Violets are blue,
> I have Covid-19,
> Now you all know too.
> 
> _


Sorry to hear that dude.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

Thanks guys. Was really hoping I would dodge this bullet. But I suspect my 4 year old might have brought it back from school.

First thought its just cold from this horrible weather. But then the fever started and my vape became more muted. So decided to go test. And here I am.

But everybody is ok so far. Going to get everybody tested later this morning and see where we stand.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stranger

Stay strong mate and do everything right, take what they tell you even if it seems weird, like the Colchicine (gout meds) they gave me. Don't forget to eat and stay hydrated.

Hoping everything goes well for you and family

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

Stranger said:


> Stay strong mate and do everything right, take what they tell you even if it seems weird, like the Colchicine (gout meds) they gave me. Don't forget to eat and stay hydrated.
> 
> Hoping everything goes well for you and family



Got a call from my dr already this morning. Gout meds was already prescribed on Tuesday. But they will up my meds now just for incase.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

Adephi said:


> Not sure how to put this so I'll put in a poem:
> 
> _Roses are red,
> Violets are blue,
> I have Covid-19,
> Now you all know too.
> 
> _



Wishing you a speedy recovery @Adephi and I hope that the rest of your family will be OK.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

Thanks everyone. This is like the worst hangover ever. Constantly thirsty and a headache of note. My wife also feel a bit miff today. Going to get them tested this morning.

They say the jab makes the symptoms easier. I do not want to know what its like to have fullblown Covid without the jab.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Adephi said:


> Thanks everyone. This is like the worst hangover ever. Constantly thirsty and a headache of note. My wife also feel a bit miff today. Going to get them tested this morning.
> 
> They say the jab makes the symptoms easier. I do not want to know what its like to have fullblown Covid without the jab.


The symptoms usually peak towards Day 5 - 6. Hang in there!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> The symptoms usually peak towards Day 5 - 6. Hang in there!



I don't know when my symptoms really started. I had a scratchy throat from Friday that I thought was just the k@k weather we've been having. The fevers started on Tuesday. So I suppose somewhere in the middle should be where the symptoms actually started and work things from there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stranger

Yeah , my day three, four and five were the worst. Symptoms were that my brain switched off and it was like being in that movie " The Fog"






and I was not even vaping.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Ruwaid

Wishing all a healthy and speedy recovery! Breathe in steam each day with some vicks or eucalyptus drops and have lots of ginger rooibos tea with lemon, mint and honey and one ACC200 tab dropped in. This is what worked for us but im sure everyone has got their special home remedies  
Stay warm as possible.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi

Wife also tested positive. And she had her jab on Friday. If only they jabbed the nursery school staff with the other staff she would have had her extra layer of protection. 

Moral of the story, get the jab as soon as you can. Regret on this one is too late. 

I say again, you do not want this thing unjabbed. I 100% believe I would have been admitted by now.

Anyway, on tonight's menu, cold fevers with a healthy cough of a covid gem served with a side dish of cottonmouth. Think I'm off to bed early tonight.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Adephi said:


> Wife also tested positive. And she had her jab on Friday. If only they jabbed the nursery school staff with the other staff she would have had her extra layer of protection.
> 
> Moral of the story, get the jab as soon as you can. Regret on this one is too late.
> 
> I say again, you do not want this thing unjabbed. I 100% believe I would have been admitted by now.
> 
> Anyway, on tonight's menu, cold fevers with a healthy cough of a covid gem served with a side dish of cottonmouth. Think I'm off to bed early tonight.


Sorry to hear that mate. Wishing you both a speedy recovery!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> Wife also tested positive. And she had her jab on Friday. If only they jabbed the nursery school staff with the other staff she would have had her extra layer of protection.
> 
> Moral of the story, get the jab as soon as you can. Regret on this one is too late.
> 
> I say again, you do not want this thing unjabbed. I 100% believe I would have been admitted by now.
> 
> Anyway, on tonight's menu, cold fevers with a healthy cough of a covid gem served with a side dish of cottonmouth. Think I'm off to bed early tonight.


We had a Covid scare at work (chap was negative thank goodness) and I’m booked to go get jabbed Monday. I was so worried to get the virus and not be jabbed!

now bugger off to bed and get better!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Adephi said:


> Wife also tested positive. And she had her jab on Friday. If only they jabbed the nursery school staff with the other staff she would have had her extra layer of protection.
> 
> Moral of the story, get the jab as soon as you can. Regret on this one is too late.
> 
> I say again, you do not want this thing unjabbed. I 100% believe I would have been admitted by now.
> 
> Anyway, on tonight's menu, cold fevers with a healthy cough of a covid gem served with a side dish of cottonmouth. Think I'm off to bed early tonight.



sorry to hear @Adephi
I suppose many of us are bound to get COVID at some point
So many people I know now who have gotten it, thankfully most are ok

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

